# my mounts



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Good looking mounts. Congrats.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

very nice looking hangers:thumbs_up


----------



## thepro (Nov 24, 2005)

nice work


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice trophies..


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

*"Wall Hangers" for sure.*


----------

